# CBT Results



## mikie (Mar 21, 2008)

For those who took the National Registry EMT-*B* CBT, how many questions did it take you?  (this isn't a competition or anything, just curious)

70 for me.  


And what's the minimum and maximum?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 21, 2008)

Please read previous posts on this subject. There is NO minimum or maximum, since each question is weight based and NOT a percentage. 

R/r 911


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 21, 2008)

I just took it this afternoon, I had 83 or 85.  I was surprised when it cut off.

It kicked my ***, I'm not expecting passing results!!!

PS, I took EMT-intermediate/85


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 21, 2008)

I took my paramedic test late last December. My test shut off at 89 questions. they defineatly challenge you, which is good. This was the first CBT i took. years ago when i took my EMT-B and EMT-I 85 tests they were the pencil and paper ones, I think I like the CBT better than the old way. I did pass the paramedic the first try, I also had the same feelings you do after taking it, just the oppisite was the outcome. 
                                                               Good Luck and Best Wishes


----------

